

What is happening to Linux? - dknight
http://intosimple.blogspot.com/2012/02/alarming-state-of-linux-distributions.html

======
mdwrigh2
I think the first comment in the article hit the nail on the head --
DistroWatch is just becoming less popular.

~~~
dknight
I can't figure out the reason for this though I do not refute the statement.

------
Intermediate
Though DistroWatch is not a good indicator of this, unfortunately it still
seems like Linux is loosing it's popularity. Check out google trends
[http://www.google.ca/trends/?q=linux&ctab=0&geo=all&...](http://www.google.ca/trends/?q=linux&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all)

------
phaus
Even if distrowatch was considered to be an accurate measure of the popularity
of specific distributions, it would still be impossible to tell anything from
a single visit.

I visited distrowatch sometime last week and many of the top 25 distributions
were going up in popularity.

~~~
dknight
Yeah, even I keep looking at distrowatch from time to time and I agree that
some time ago many distros were showing growing popularity. However all the
distributions going down in popularity at the same time surprised me.

